# Housing different snails together?



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Heya,
Can anyone tell me if different subspecies of GALS can be kept together? Fingers crossed I will be adopting some in the next two weeks and was wondering if they can all live together in a large tank. From first glance it looks like two different species are already being kept together and I'd like to know if I need to separate them out into different tanks or if they can stay together. 
I think they are Achatina Fulica and Archachatina marginata, but I'm not positive. 
Thanks.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

You can keep them together but you'll have to watch them.
You want to make the enclosure wet enough and warm enough for the Margies without going too wet/warm for the Fulica. You should quickly see if they're unhappy : victory:

If you're unsure of the species when you get them, just yell!

Also, be careful of leaving the eggs in there if you don't intend to breed as both will lay quite a few eggs and you won't be able to get rid of the Fulicas except as maybe feeders : victory:


----------



## Caramelsnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! :2thumb:
I'll see how they do together and if anyone seems unhappy I'll move them into different tanks.


----------

